# Hindi: desecrate



## nishabda

What is the English translation:

Profaner! How do you dare desecrate....?

Thanks so very much.


----------



## bakshink

भृष्ट! तुम्हारा अपवित्र करने का साहस कैसे हुआ? bhR^iShT! tumhaaraa apavitra karane kaa saahas kaise huaa?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

in Urdu *(kisi chiiz kii) be-Hurmatii karnaa*, is one option, there are otherwise plenty of ways to express the same idea : *kisii chiiz kii Hurmat ko paa-maal karnaa* etc...

Now in your sentence : *is kii be-Hurmatii karne kii tumhe.n kaise jur'at huii ?*


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> in Urdu *(kisi chiiz kii) be-Hurmatii karnaa*, is one option, there are otherwise plenty of ways to express the same idea : *kisii chiiz kii Hurmat paa-maal karnaa* etc...
> 
> Now in your sentence : *is kii be-Hurmatii karne kii tumhe.n kaise jur'at huii ?*




Pefect Cilqui! Just to mention two alternatives for the word jur'at:

 ہمت himmat
 مجال majaal  

They also fit here equally , although the use of _majaal _would require a change of construction, as you know. Perhaps these two may be used more in colloquial Hindi than the word _jur'at_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I wouldn't have thought of using the word majaal in this context... I may be wrongfully used to reserve it for set expressions such as... *merii / uskii kyaa majaal*..

So how would you say in that sentence...

*iskii be-Hurmatii karne kii tumharii kyaa majaal thii* (or *huii *?? I think it sounds weird ) *???*

And by the way, how would you translate profaner ??


----------



## bakshink

isakii be-kadrii karne kii tumhaarii mazaal kaise huyee?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*be-qadrii* sounds unusual to me in Urdu and quite different from desecration. Is it a word you would use in Punjabi ????

Majaal is with a *jiim / Ja*... such as riwaaj


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I wouldn't have thought of using the word majaal in this context... I may be wrongfully used to reserve it for set expressions such as... *merii / uskii kyaa majaal*..





Cilquiestsuens said:


> So how would you say in that sentence...
> 
> *iskii be-Hurmatii karne kii tumharii kyaa majaal thii* (or *huii *?? I think it sounds weird ) *???*
> 
> And by the way, how would you translate profaner ??


 Though it sounds weird, it is like that most of the time!

*iskii be-Hurmatii karne kii tumharii kyaa majaal huii*


*As for “profaner” we have a number of alternatives:*

بے دین۔ _be diin_ / ملحد _mulHid_ / بے ادب _be adab_

In this context I would prefer _be adab_ as it is more general. The other two being partisan – one persons belief is another’s disbelief!

So we can use your sentence to say:

*iskii be-adabii karne kii tumharii kyaa majaal huii*

In this context *be-adabii *= desecrate

… and Bakshink Cilqui is right. It is _majaal_, unless _mazaal_ is some other word (in Hindi) that I’m not aware of. Also, in Urdu we won’t use _be qadrii_ here.


----------



## bakshink

Thanks Faylasoof- We too say Majaal but I thought maybe the correct spellings are mazaal and majaal is just a Punjabi distortion. Is "be-qadari" too a morphed Punjabi word?


----------



## BP.

Bakshi jii deserves pundithood for knowing that _adaq _Hindi!


----------



## Faylasoof

bakshink said:


> Thanks Faylasoof- We too say Majaal but I thought maybe the correct spellings are mazaal and majaal is just a Punjabi distortion. Is "be-qadari" too a morphed Punjabi word?


 Bakshink, for us:
بے قدری _be qadrii_ = depreciation / devaluation

It can also mean <disdain / contempt / despising> = 
تحقیر _taHqiir_

But we don't use it to mean _desecration._


----------



## nishabda

BP, or bakshi, what did you mean by _adaq?_


----------



## BP.

involved, minutely detailed, corrol:'hard to mentally assimilate'. Hindi: _g.hambiir_
It apparently has Arabic an _biikh_ (root).


----------



## panjabigator

Hi guys,

Just looking up some words and I wanted to know if we could distinguish them a bit further.  I get the general idea of these words, but I did want to ask a bit more to see if there is any other nuance that can be discussed.

حرمت - Reverence, respect, honour, dignity; 'a thing that should be sacred or inviolable - Platts
تحقیر - (according to FLS): <disdain / contempt / despising>
ملحد  One who deviates or departs from the true faith; a heretic; a pagan, an unbeliever; one who denies the resurrection of the dead; a deist (pl.) - Platts
مجال Place, room, scope; opportanity;—strength, power, ability (كیا مجال ھے) - Platts
جرئت - cannot locate it in Platts.  Any suggestions?  Also the name of a poet.


----------



## Birdcall

BP, the Hindi word is gambhiir, not ghambiir.

Saahas and himmat are both common in Hindi. I think hauslaa means something similar too?


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> BP, the Hindi word is gambhiir, not ghambiir.
> 
> Saahas and himmat are both common in Hindi. I think hauslaa means something similar too?



Correct - <hauslā> and <himmat> are synonymous.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking up some words and I wanted to know if we could distinguish them a bit further. I get the general idea of these words, but I did want to ask a bit more to see if there is any other nuance that can be discussed.
> ....





panjabigator said:


> تحقیر - (according to FLS): <disdain / contempt / despising>
> ....
> جرئت - cannot locate it in Platts. Any suggestions? Also the name of a poet.




Hello PG, 
 تحقیر _taHqiir_, as you may have guessed, is from Arabic.  The form II verbحَقَّر َ_ Haqqara_  (from the root ح-ق-ر) gives the verbal noun _taHqiir_. 

 It is actually جُرْأَت _jur2at _ and comes from the Arabic  جرأة   _jur2a(t)_ where the ة  became ت  as the word came into Urdu via Persian. (The original Arabic verb being جرؤ_ jaru2a_ = to dare, have courage).  

 The rest of your definitions are as  you present them.

BTW, here is Platts entry:

 A جرأت_jur__ʼ__at_ (inf. n. of جرأ 'to be bold'), s.f. Boldness, daringness, audacity, temerity, bravery, courage, valour:—_jur__ʼ__at karnā_ (-_me__ṅ_), To make bold (in), to have the audacity or courage (to), to dare, to presume (syn. _dilerī karnā_).

The poet chose this _taxallus_ (pen name) accordingly.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Faylasoof!


----------

